# Newcomers - Limited funds



## cxguzman (Dec 13, 2012)

About myself:

PR since two years ago but living outside Canada.
Planning to move altogether on first week of August before school starts.
34 years old, married with 3 kids (age are 4,6,& 8).
Network Engineer (CCIE) with 8 years experience.
Wife will not work for the first year to look after the kids.
Will look for work somewhere in Toronto where Tech companies are.
Probably stay in a hostel initially for first week until we find a 2 br apt to rent.
Will be leaving all furnitures and electrical appliances, will be buying from there. 
Prefer to live close to the city within max 45 minutes commute.
Funds limited to 30K

Questions:

1. Is it possible to arrange/look for a 2 br apt in a week period and move the next week? How fast can it be, including all the paperworks? Any papers I would be required to show?

2. Will it be difficult to enroll the kids two weeks before the school starts? Do they accomodate late enrollees? Are these schools full most of the time? (Catholic schools in particular)

3. Is it possible to get a 2 br place for 1,000 - 1,300 dollars within 45 minutes max commute to the city? Where is the most ideal place for this budget? 

4. Since I will be purchasing most of my furniture there. Is 3K enough budget for home furniture to cover the basics (TV, table, sofa, etc.)? I think it will be more if I get an unfurnished apt.

5. How far do you think will my 30K funds take us, if I don't get a work for a couple of months? Can we make it for at least 6 months? We have a simple lifestyle, like going out to eat once or twice a month only. Not buying a car for a year.

6. What is the average salary for a typical Enterprise Network Engineer in Toronto? Any estimate on minimum and maximum range of salary in Toronto?

7. How much salary do I need to make to live a comfortable life for a family of 5? How many percent of my salary will go to tax?

Any advise would be appreciated.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Have you considered moving to somewhere else, less expensive as Toronto?


----------



## cxguzman (Dec 13, 2012)

I am considering Calgary but I prefer Toronto because I believe my career will have more opportunities there.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

At this moment, I think Calgary will be your best shot!
From what I've heard, there are plenty of experienced Cisco people available here in Toronto.
Have you looked here: IT Staffing Agencies Canada | Finance and Accounting Employment Agencies CA | Eagle Professional Resources, Inc. ?


----------



## cxguzman (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks for the post. Most of my relatives are in Ontario so I want to try my luck there first but definitely Calgary would be my second choice. 

Im just interested how far would my funds go.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Renting a spot for $1,3000 where you can house 5 people, within 45minute commute: maybe a basement somewhere? (but pay attention that there is more than 1 escape route in case of a fire, you wouldn't be the first one who rents an illegal basement appartment and who gets trapped when there's a fire)
Maybe you can ask your family for help? Where do they live? Do they have connections that can offer you a job?
Stubled upon an article yesterday, that gives you an idea:
Ground-breaking report on precarious work highlights need for urgent action


> More than 50% of jobs in Toronto and Hamilton are unstable, temporary or part-time, according to a new report, It’s More than Poverty, released this week by the United Way and McMaster University. Based on interviews with more than 4,000 workers, the report documents the significant impact precarious work has on workers’ health, family well-being and community life.


----------



## cxguzman (Dec 13, 2012)

Hmm... Sounds like I'll be having a tough time. Contractual jobs are fine with me as long as it can pay the bills. With little cash in hand, I'll have no time to be picky. Most of my relatives are in GTA but have not asked for their help yet. So it's who you know and not what you can do there. 

I'm not really used to living in a basement but I prefer a flat/apartment. I guess I have to increase my budget to 1,500 to 1,700. Based on numbeo . c o m cost of living, my expenses would be something like below.

1,700 Rent
1,000 Food
300 Transport
300 Utilities (Internet, Mobile, Water & Electricity)
200 Misc. 

Total = 3,500 monthly

So my 30K would be good for 8 months jobless. Is my estimate way off?


----------



## Camerish (May 24, 2012)

I think your 8 month estimate is reasonable. Many rentals will include water&electricity in the cost, though it depends. 

If you bump your maximum commute time up to 1 hour then you really open up most suburbs, if that is your preference. This also means better rents. edit: You said you wanted to be in the city, so ignore this.

Know how transit connects to a possible living location. There are many places within the City of Toronto that will take you 45 min - 1 hour to commute down town via TTC while being in a suburb with nearby GO Transit links could save you a lot of time. GO Transit also has several Toronto stations, so look at that as well as TTC.

I am not sure, but you may have some difficulty renting a 2 bedroom with 3 children. Maybe someone else can provide more insight into this.


----------

